# fire/blood shrimp



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i cant find much info on this little dude, anyone help me out? are they hard to take care of? anything i need to know?


----------



## N1z (Nov 21, 2005)

well if uve just started a new tank then u dont wnt one for it cld die but if set up for long itme then its ok, all i know is dont buy no more then 2 i think cos they gang up on other shrimps m8


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

thanks friend, just what i was looking for.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

its a type of "cleaner" shrimp... meaning it will pick off dead skin, parasites, and other nasties off your fish at times. A pair would be nice, and of coarse they are territorial to other shrimps, but fairly harmless to everything else.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> its a type of "cleaner" shrimp... meaning it will pick off dead skin, parasites, and other nasties off your fish at times. A pair would be nice, and of coarse they are territorial to other shrimps, but fairly harmless to everything else.


would a "pair" mean a male and female? and being territorial to other shrimp? is it a bad idea to have one in a 46 bow tank with some other shrimp or do you think they will have enough room to avoid each other.?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Depends on the rockwork you have in there... something such as a pistol shrimp would be ignored by fire shrimp because they occupy different niches in the tank.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i was just thinkin about some cleaner shrimp, like peppermint, banded coral, sexy anemone. those types of shrimp


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

peppermints and fire shrimp might work... however banded coral and sexy shrimp will not I wouldn't think.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Banded Coral Shrimps are cheap & readily available, and fairly hardy, but they're MEAN & NASTY to each other and to other shrimps and crabs. Fire Shrimp are a lot more easygoing, but much more delicate & expensive.
Cleaner Shrimp are a happy medium of color, temperament, hardiness & price.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

IME, they're not much more difficult to keep than candy stripe cleaner shrimps, they're just a lot more inactive and spend most of their time hiding rather than the busy life of the candy stripe. Another draw back is their price, and they don't settle as well as their cheaper relative. I've haven't had any experience with banded coral shrimps, probably because I avioded them in the lfs due to their aggressive nature and dull appearence.
Fire shrimps do clean other fish, but not as readily as the common cleaner.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

how do the sexy anemone shrimp stack up with all the info we have been talking about?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

fairly delicate shrimps, you need to be careful of what you put in with those shrimp because they can easily be torn apart or swollowed because of their small size.


----------

